# ShowDown Ice Flasher



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

Anybody know anything about these? Pros/Cons? Anybody use them or have any info. would be much appreciated.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I've never used one, but I've heard their liquid crystal screens freeze up in colder temps. If you're going to use it in an ice house, you're probably fine. I also heard something about interference with other units being a problem, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

Pros: they make it easy to use for beginners to understand
Cons: freeze up in cold weather, eventually anyone can read a flasher and it'll be second nature

I'd spend the extra money and get a flasher...just my opinion though :beer:


----------



## colten (Dec 30, 2009)

last i knew they upgraded the screen so they wouldnt freez but i would still definatley buy a flasher


----------



## duckiller2 (Jun 5, 2008)

I own one and love it. I use it in a shack so cold is not a problem. Great company to deal with. The interfearance has not been a problem at all I have friend fishing 15 yd away with a Vex and It works fine My other friend bought one after he saw mine did not sell his FL12 yet but it just sits on the shelf. Ends up being mostly just what you like and I like it. Oh ya also about 1/2 the $$$$$$$$ of the Vex.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

fishin 15ft away from a vex wont cause interference...fishin side by side in a flip over or shack WILL and im almost positive the Showdown doesnt have an interference rejection button like all other sonars


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

just bought a hummingbird ICE 55. showdown is a thing of the past for me, thanks for the info. tho guys.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

you made a good choice


----------



## CNY Tim (Jul 1, 2005)

I have been playing with the Showdown the last couple of trips on the ice and I have been pretty impressed with this little LCD. I have fished it in 10 deg. weather and it was very accurate, Hit the up and down buttons together and it has a back heater behind the screen. So far so good, the options are the same if not better than the high end units. The automatic sensitivity, range and zoom features are definitely plusses. Fished near a MarCum LX-5 last trip and had some interference and remedied it quite quickly with the Showdown. Looking forward to the next trip with it...


----------

